# Help!!!!



## tracy1988 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have recently booked a holiday to egypt, can i travel to egypt with a criminal record?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

I can't think of any reason why not as you can just pick up your visa when you arrive here

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, assuming you are not on Interpol most wanted or something, can't be sure then.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

As others have already said, I can't see any reason why not.
I can't imagine there is anything written in your passport regarding previous offences, so as long as they let you leave UK I can't see any reason you shouldn't be allowed to enter Egypt.

Sam


----------

